# my two boys xx



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

me and my family lost two of our most beloved pets last week fang and gismo xxxxxx

i just wanted to post this thred in their memory to mark their life on this world .

both were 16 years old and both come to me in different ways....

fang or fangy poos as he liked me to call him came to me one morning when his mother laid on my bed and gave birth to 3 lovely black and white kittens, one i decided to keep and he became my first baby.. i would talk to him fuss him cry to him and everything in between







i love him so much, he has been the longest lived member of my personal family unit and has been with me from the moment he was conceived .
he was not just any old cat but a lap cat that sat when you told him, fussed me when i was sad and laid on his back purring when i used to brush him cut his nails or anything, he was my boy..
i have 16 years worth of memory's of him and that i am grateful for ... i am in tears writing this but know i did the best thing for him by asking for him not to suffer after weeks of treatment and diarrhea.. vets diagnosis stomach tuma

rip fangy poos love you forever XXX











gismo came to me 7 years ago just after my dad passed away . i got from a ex breeder, they couldn't remember his age but they said his was about 8-9 years old , he was lovely, a breed i had always wanted , a cat that had long hair but looked Siamese .he was lovely , talkative cuddly , licky and he even liked to pee on my curtains but we loved him all the same... 
he would also lay on his back talking fuss all day long from all of our family, everyone that used to come round would comment on what a handsome boy he was and they used to worry that he might get out, i used to just tell them don't worry he likes to wonder out.. up and down the street and rolling in the dust he always come back home to us where he was loved , we decided the other night that his time was very near, recently we knew his kidneys were failing and his was loosing weight fast and in the last few days he was finding it hard to stand up in the wind with being so week on his back legs , he was also going senile by doing repetitive things so we decided he should also go with his brother to rest...

rip handsome boy XXX











unfortunately i couldn't be with them in the last moments as it was way to hard for me to cope but my partner fussed them whilst it happened and they spent there last few moment purring there little heads off (yes they didn't mind the vets, a fuss was a fuss)
we was praised by the vet for making the right choice at the right time for both of them of which i am grateful as i questioned myself many times before we decided it was right.

so this is for them , i have shed a tear or 1000 for them whilst typing this but every tear is a kiss for my baby's

xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You are so brave and you so made the right decision. They had a lovely life with you and you even cared enough not to let them suffer at the end. I have 2 very old dogs and fear I too will have to make the same decision very soon. RIP pussy cats


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thats made me cry  i am so so sorry for your losses it must of been so hard.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks you two for your very kind words  
it was one of the hardest choices i have ever had to make, with gizmo he looked like his time was near but with fang he still looked good even though the cancer was growing so fast and an operation was too risky for him, i wouldnt put him through it at his age just for my own benifit.
i had thought with these two that there last days they would be curled up in there usual sleeping places and pass away in there sleep but this was not ment to be 
the instant loss was more overwhelming than i was expecting for myself and my kids and partner .. 
we are very lucky though to have some great pets and cuddles with the younger ones always helps just like i used to cuddle and cry with my boys xx


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*so sorry.*

eace:


just remember all the good times you had together it makes it a bit more easy to cope with your loss.



r.i.p pussy cats.x.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry - it's one of the hardest things you ever have to do, making that decision - remember you're the one who's upset, not the boys, they just had a fuss and went to sleep, now they're hunting and happy together again - no more pain or confusion ever....

oh dear... tears again....


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

RIP Kitty's


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

So sad to read of your loss. RIP little boys


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

R.I.P you did the best thing for them..


----------



## Queenb (Oct 27, 2007)

I really feel your loss... its hard but you did the right thing xxx


----------



## MissCasper (Mar 14, 2008)

so sorry to hear bout them, at least the had a long happy life, the second cat looks to me like a ragdoll, beautiful and friendly, wouldnt hurt a fly, plz dont beat urself up bout it, u made the rite choice and you should be proud that you was the person that made them so happy in life

rest in peace babies xx


----------



## spoons (Mar 27, 2008)

omg made me cry so sad rip ikkle bubbys xxxx 


hugz to you thinkin of you


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awwww, i'm soooo sorry . Had tears in my eyes reading your lovely tribute to them. You did the right thing for them and I'm sure they are grateful. I bet they are chasing each other around where they are now, like little kitty's. They were beautiful.*

*R.I.P lovely boys*


----------

